# Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights



## weston (Sep 8, 2003)

I just brought my new Treg home (V8/Silver Reflex/Anthracite) and cannot figure out how to turn off the footwell lights and the 2 lights in the rear near the hatch door. I tried using the MFI to turn off the footwell lights, but they are still on. The lights in the luggage area wont to off either. Any idea what is wrong? The manual is no help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (weston)*

Is there a door or hatch open? Check to see if the rear glass is not open.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (weston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weston* »_I just brought my new Treg home (V8/Silver Reflex/Anthracite) and cannot figure out how to turn off the footwell lights and the 2 lights in the rear near the hatch door. I tried using the MFI to turn off the footwell lights, but they are still on. The lights in the luggage area wont to off either. Any idea what is wrong? The manual is no help. Thanks in advance. 

If you've already checked the MFI for the footwell light setting (should be set to 0%) then it sounds like you have a defective rear latch switch which is causing the lights to stay on. There are other posts on this forum about that problem.


----------



## weston (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (aircooled)*

No, the doors and hatch are all shut.
Also, the round lights on the rear view mirrors which shine on the ground won't go off. How long are they supposed to stay on? 
In addition, after I turned the car off (do I really have to lock it when it is sitting in my garage), the MFI display, the clock and the odometer on the dash stayed on for 5 minutes more. Is this normal?


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (weston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weston* »_No, the doors and hatch are all shut.
Also, the round lights on the rear view mirrors which shine on the ground won't go off. How long are they supposed to stay on? 
In addition, after I turned the car off (do I really have to lock it when it is sitting in my garage), the MFI display, the clock and the odometer on the dash stayed on for 5 minutes more. Is this normal? 


It sure looks to me like the glass hatch is not closed. You should be able to see an indicator in the MFI that the glass hatch is open. It is not the same as the large hatch warning, so look carefully. When it's closed properly, the lights in the luggage area will go out immediately. Sometimes it's hard to see the MFI warnings from the back of the car when closing the glass hatch, but you can always see the luggage area lights. The lights under the mirrors and footwell lights will go out less than a minute later.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (weston)*

Do they stay on until you lock the door?
My MFI goes off in about 15 sec and the interior lamp and lights under the mirror go off in about 30 sec after I close the door w/o locking the door.


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (weston)*

I had exactly the same problem 1 month ago. Close the rear window of the tailgate harder. The problem can be solved in 1 second.


----------



## weston (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (Fai)*

Thanks for the help. I had not closed the rear window on the hatch hard enough. It really takes some force to close it properly. I hope all the problems will be this easy to fix.


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (weston)*

You are welcome.
It was happened at the first night of my T-reg stayed in my garage.


----------



## WhtTregg10 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (Fai)*

Same problem on my first day.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (WhtTregg10)*

The footwell lighting option disappeared from the MFI. So now I am without footwell lighting.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_The footwell lighting option disappeared from the MFI. So now I am without footwell lighting.









With the Touareg off, figure out which fuse(s) controls the MFI controller for footwell lighting, pull it, turn the car back on without the fuse(s) in. You should get some type of error in the MFI. Then, put the fuse(s) back in, turn the Touareg back on and it should reappear in the MFI.
This process works for the Tyre Pressure option missing in the MFI.


----------



## roncali (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (cgmb16)*

You can also try loading in another language and then loading back English. My comfort settings disappeared one day, and i loaded French, and then reloaded English, and all options returned.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions guys...I will try them later after classes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Can't turn off the footwell lights/trunk lights (WhtTregg10)*

Same problem on my first day(t), all virgins unite.


----------

